# Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment + Ride-sharing News Thread



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This Is A Poll To Gauge Driver Sentiment, Not A Call For Work Stoppage Action.*

We all know that these rate cuts will be emulated in *EVERY SINGLE US MARKET*, especially if Lyft is also operating there!

Now the question is What Are The Drivers are going to do about it?
I driven a cab in Chicago for over 20+ years. All cab strikes or work stoppage actions were of marginal success at best because of the lone wolf nature of our work, and lack of a union, or even unity amongst drivers. Turning in one's phone is an individual choice, and not a group response. And there are more than enough new guinea pigs willing to be new subjects in this *Bold Libertarian Experiment Called Ride-sharing!* And most drivers do need the work.

I like the idea of limiting the work stoppage to an hour, 6-7 AM & PM. This means work action on BOTH LYFT AND UBER PLATFORM, because these rates are the result of the pissing match between @JohnZimmer and @TravisK, and the driver's are the ones getting splashed and their earnings slashed!
During the hours of 6-7 AM & PM the driver's could go get something to eat, hit the gym, do errands, do whatever, during that time! When most drivers log off for an hour, it would inevitably result in Surge Pricing/Prime Time Tips. Then when the drivers come online they will recoup the lost earnings for the hour...in essence this would be taking a paid break on the clock! And then it can be explained to the pax about the work stoppage action, and the myriad driver gripes about Uber's policies.

The driver's have to unite behind a hashtag in this campaign. I have a suggestion *#UberUnfair*. Please tweet your local riders, local Uber Twitter account, @Lyft, local journalists covering ride-sharing, and comment on local as well national media stories on ride-sharing. It would be a good idea to post this link https://uberpeople.net
in your comments to raise awareness amongst the readers.

*WARNING!
PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOUR ONLINE PERSONAE IS ANONYMOUS TO AVOID RETALIATION BY DEACTIVATION!
WARNING!*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This has to be organised to start from a certain date. It can be modified to reach some broad consensus amongst the drivers. Please take a moment to vote, read, and make suggestions.
Thank you!


----------



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I only drive part time and this is the first Friday in awhile I am not working at all.... Shit, I might need to get an Uber home


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn! Had i known about this i would have participated. I worked this morning, but didn't notice any huge surge in SF. Just the usual Surge from 8-9:30a


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder if it's a random occasion or not...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Requesting rides and then texting the accepting driver about the Work Stoppage Action is being discussed in the thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-on-strike.1905/
Uber can easily monitor what's being texted on the UberPhone. Uber will catch on that Work Stoppage drivers, are requesting rides, then texting the accepting driver to inform them about the Work Stoppage! Obviously Uber has all your rider account info and will easily correlate that with your driver account! This will result in getting summarily deactivated from the Uber platform!
Raise awareness of this forum in the media by posting links to this forum in comments, tweet to other drivers and your cities Twitter accounts, post on reddit etc. But PLEASE GET ANONYMOUS ACCOUNTS for your activities.


----------



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


I'm with you bro 
One for all!


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Unfortunately striking and protesting have shown to be ineffective. When a city has 2 thousand to 5 thousand drivers, it would take a lot of drivers not working to make a difference. If a difference were made, it would just be in that some drivers make more surge. 

Its a helpless position this contracted partnership puts us all in. Our options are deal with it, and drive, or dont, and essentially quit. Change is out of our control.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Unfortunately striking and protesting have shown to be ineffective. When a city has 2 thousand to 5 thousand drivers, it would take a lot of drivers not working to make a difference. If a difference were made, it would just be in that some drivers make more surge.
> 
> Its a helpless position this contracted partnership puts us all in. Our options are deal with it, and drive, or dont, and essentially quit. Change is out of our control.


BS.. It's a great idea to have an hour to stop rides. Spread the word. It doesn't hurt anyone much, but it does show that the drivers can have power. There is no question it is needed. We all know where the other drivers are. Pay them a visit and let them understand the issue. Only the really lame drivers will cross the line.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I wonder if it's a random occasion or not...


Wonder what her rating is? Maybe she should ask her next driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have signed up for many www.google.com/alerts with terms such as Uber, UberX, Lyft, ride-sharing, ride-sharing insurance etc. Then I read the pertinent news articles such as www.lansingstatejournal.com/article/20140815/OPINION04/308160003/Pete-Kuhnmuench-Insurance-industry-rightly-cautious-paid-ride-sharing and post a comment that has a link www.UberPeople.net to raise awareness amongst drivers and others.
I ask other forum members to start doing this too, and before too long we should have throngs of drivers joining us! Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I keep reading the same gripes and complaints from drivers all over this forum. But very few have anything constructive and proactive to offer to make their voices heard and bring an end to this Race to the Bottom!
Please take a moment to read, vote and make suggestions.
Thanx!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I keep reading the same gripes and complaints from drivers all over this forum. But very few have anything constructive and proactive to offer to make their voices heard and bring an end to this Race to the Bottom!
> Please take a moment to read, vote and make suggestions.
> Thanx!


I only work for lyft now, my plan was to make more money to buy a newer car so that I can work with uber too (my car is 2001) , but I changed my mind now as I see they are being very greedy !

I agree with you %100, if I was working with uber I would surely join the strike, this is very unacceptable. I wouldn't work at all for $0.90/mile.

Lyft rates here are $1.31/mile, 0.27/min, $5 minimum fare, which is not perfect but not bad. 
If they lower their prices I will stop working.

I hope that uber drivers realize that without uniting and standing up for better fares they will ALWAYS be screwed and uber will never care.
The drivers are the body of uber, take advantage of that !


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Uber only makes money when rides happen. If rides are too cheap, then Uber will stop making money because drivers won't be giving them. This has to be an individual decision on the driver's part though. I will say that some people are unbelievably stupid and would probably still drive for Uber if the commission were 100%, but Uber is trying to find the inflection point in the revenue curve. They will lower rates until revenue declines, and then stick with that rate. I personally don't take any Uber pings greater than 5 minutes out during non-surge times unless there is an extenuating circumstance like I just dropped off a fare and am heading back into town and the ping is on my way back into town, or if the ride is originating from the airport. Drivers just need to be smart and make the system work for them. I would recommend plugging Lyft at every opportunity to increase ridership. Offer water and other goodies on Lyft, but not on Uber, make Lyft a better value for your clients. Don't wait on Uber rides, cancel on them for wanting to squeeze 5 people in your car, taking too damn long to get to your car, not being on the street when they request a rid from a bar or other high traffic area, etc. Actively promote Lyft at events and get those referral bonuses!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

The 5 min rule is my new motto! You aint there within 5min of my "arrived" button being pushed. YOU WILL BE TERMINATED


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Uberserf said:


> Yes actively promote the equally shitty company exploiting its workforce in the race to the bottom. Clearly this is the answer.


Please explain how Lyft is just as shitty as Uber. And answer this one for me: if they are both this crappy, why do you work for them? Lyft generally has higher rates than Uber, they did not take any commissions for 3 straight months, and now that they are starting again, they have an incentive program to lessen the sting based on # of hours driven. They are a business, so they need commissions to exist, and they have to compete with Uber, so their rates can't be 2-3x what Uber rates are, they'd have no riders. They give their drivers $15 incentives for driver referrals vs. $5 from Uber, and they provide you 250 cards/mo. I also like Lyft's interface better than Uber's, arrive, tap the arrive button, clock starts in 1 minute, so no choosing between starting a ride and cancelling, plus they only ask that you wait 3 minutes before cancelling and getting your fee, not 10 minutes (5, call, wait 5 more) like Uber. Lyft allows tipping through the app, and even provides a link in the e-mail receipts to tip after the fact, creating a 2nd transaction that they get no piece of. Lyft also doesn't force you to use a 3rd hand iPhone 4 and charge you $10/wk for the privilege of doing business with them. I understand that neither company is ideal, but from a driver perspective, Lyft is several times better to do business with than Uber on several fronts.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Uberserf said:


> Its THE SAME shit company with the same rates. They shadow each other penny for penny in every market they compete in. When they "took the commission off" they also lowered the fare by 20%. I haven't worked for either of these assholes in months, I just enjoy watching it get worse and worse. I quit when Rates went from $2.10 to $1.75 and now its down to $1.47. If you like whoring yourself out for .50 per paid mile have at it, but don't pretend one of these slave driving shit companies is any better than the other....Get them referrals serf. Get ****ed from both ends by the hand that used to feed you.


I see that you see right through logic and reason and facts, go on Spartacus, tell us what these multi-billion dollar companies should do differently. Which union do you work for again?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Uberserf said:


> Fact is you make .50 per paid mile and that's okay with you. Independent contractors don't have unions shit for brains. In order to establish a union workers must be employees not contracted. Now go get that $8 an hour before taxes, hand out them referrals and go SUCK lots of ass. Gotta maintain a 4.6 or higher. Gotta get that $8 Nate and hope the car doesn't blow the **** up.....The solution is simple. Cap the number of cars these companies can operate in the market and set the fare @ $2.00 per mile. Everyone wins. Problem is Uber and Lyft don't see it that way. They would rather operate it like a sweatshop with a never ending revolving door of idiots, who last about a month before they see the scam that it is.


Again, if you are an ex-driver, then why all of the rabble-rousing and name calling? You sound an awful lot like a union rep. And you spread falsehoods about IC unions, anyone with access to google can see that one is a lie. Lyft has partnered with the Freelancers Union to provide healthcare and retirement plans starting in the fall, yet another difference between Lyft and Uber which makes Lyft more driver friendly. You just don't let facts get in the way of your arguments, do you?


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Enough bantering, please.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These low rates are a result of the pissing match between @TravisK and @JohnZimmer! With the good and dedicated drivers getting splashed and their earnings slashed! Lay off that Lyft Kool Aid a bit!


I drive for both because it is the only way to make a buck and I game the system, I keep both apps open even on the way to a pick up. If I get one with a higher surge or one that is closer to me while on the way to a ride, I cancel and take the one paying me more money. But there are real differences between the two and it isn't fair to lump them together when the differences are so big.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Boston rates lowered too!
http://blog.uber.com/BostonXFall
These rate cuts will are coming to every single market.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is a typical customer suport response to the many questions about rate cuts I inquired about....
The $10 weekly charge is the amount that Verizon/ATT charges for the data plan. Uber does not make money off this, we just pass the cost on. We are sorry for any inconvenience.

We are experimenting with the option to allow drivers to use their personal devices in some areas. If successful, it may launch in your area as well, so stay tuned. We definitely want our partners to operate with the least expenses possible and are working toward the best solution.

If you would like to return the phone to avoid the fee, you can ship the phone back to us by filling out this form: http://t.uber.com/westcoastreturns. You will be reimbursed $10 for the cost of shipping the phone back to us.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

No shit dude! I'm just posting for those that May not have interacted with customer support yet.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Are you a driver for Uber and your rating goes down, so you lose your gig? No unemployment for you, you're an "independent contractor."

http://m.theweek.com/article/index/...ety-net-is-failing-workers-in-the-gig-economy


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber and DC Hate Illegal Cab Hails, But Neither Can Stop Them Right Now*
http://inthecapital.streetwise.co/2014/08/18/uber-dc-illegal-cab-hails-taxis/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Like opening an Apple product: Here's what Uber sends new drivers (Video)
http://9to5mac.com/2014/08/18/like-opening-an-apple-product-heres-what-uber-sends-new-drivers-video/


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Gee, now I feel gypped! I didn't get anything in the mail, the office manager just told me to come to the office and gave me a 3rd hand iPhone 4 (not even the 4s), the cable, charger and mount that is missing a nut, so it swivels all over the place while I'm driving. No manual either, I got a 2nd hand flip card, lol.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Like opening an Apple product: Here's what Uber sends new drivers (Video)


received this yesterday (double shipment). It is nice, BUT they should throw disclaimers that the use of their device and software will have a $10 fee weekly. I'm sure someone will follow suit on the lack of warning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

This brings up a myriad of possibilities (rather than any type of job action or work slow down). I am NOT suggesting or advocating the aforementioned. However, imagine the PR hit and Media field day that would ensue if there were multiple small claims court actions spread across most of the major service markets (regardless of the strength of the merits of the cases). For example, one could conceivably file (and probably loose), but file nonetheless, a SC action over the $10 per week fee. Worse still...it is probably only a matter of time before some smart person attempts to argue (before the courts) that Uber has tacitly established an employee/employer relationship and thus gets the Federal wage and hour gang involved. With the IPO and many cities taking another look at Uber (taxi vs rideshare and uneven playing field advantages etc), the specter of numerous SC actions MIGHT incline Uber to reconsider it's predilection to ignore the plight of it's drivers


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lee said:


> This brings up a myriad of possibilities (rather than any type of job action or work slow down). I am NOT suggesting or advocating the aforementioned. However, imagine the PR hit and Media field day that would ensue if there were multiple small claims court actions spread across most of the major service markets (regardless of the strength of the merits of the cases). For example, one could conceivably file (and probably loose), but file nonetheless, a SC action over the $10 per week fee. Worse still...it is probably only a matter of time before some smart person attempts to argue (before the courts) that Uber has tacitly established an employee/employer relationship and thus gets the Federal wage and hour gang involved. With the IPO and many cities taking another look at Uber (taxi vs rideshare and uneven playing field advantages etc), the specter of numerous SC actions MIGHT incline Uber to reconsider it's predilection to ignore the plight of it's drivers


There are already Class Action lawsuits against Uber on multiple fronts.
Driver miss-classification as independent contractors
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...ion-lawsuit/JFlTJLMuBoXuEmMU3elTAI/story.html

Misrepresenting that tips are included
http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Every driver worldwide should just take a day off the same day. That should cost them millions in revenue


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And would blow up as the top news item of the week!


and be impossible to organize. even in one city it would be difficult, but world wide? you're dreaming.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i know. i've voted and appreciate the thread. i think you're doing good work. i have no idea how to improve it, or i would share.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I use the 20 minute after arrival rule for my riders!


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Can the webmaster or moderator make this thread sticky so it's always on top of forum? I no longer work with uber but I'm willing to help out. We need to choose a day a month or two in advance or we won't get everyone onboard with the strike. I think the best way to reach out to drivers is by requesting rides and texting them a prewritten text with uberpeople link. We can also call them and explain them the situation. Once we text and call we cancel the ride and move on to the next driver. The news loves these types of stories and we can make this go viral.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Insurance
*Are Uber And Lyft Innovators, Or Scofflaws?*
http://www.enhancedinsurance.com/uber-lyft-innovators-scofflaws/


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Vahansuberx said:


> Beginning today im going to rate all clients 1 star, even if theyre nice. Then when the rider ratings go down they will have to wait longer to get a ride. Then the customers will complain to uber and we might actually get what we are looking for. Join me on this type of uproar and we might win.


Sabotage is not the answer. Penalizing customers is wrong.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago, Illinois
*I-TEAM: CHEAP RIDES AT RISK?*
*http://abc7chicago.com/news/i-team-cheap-rides-at-risk/276628/*


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

UberSF said:


> The 5 min rule is my new motto! You aint there within 5min of my "arrived" button being pushed. YOU WILL BE TERMINATED


I always text the paxx my arrival..wait 5 minutes and cancel. and 90% of the times collect my $5 cancellation fee.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have been reading many accounts from riders and drivers that drivers are only logging on when the surge pricing is on. This is a an excellent tactic. I would suggest that while the drivers are not online, they fire up the Uber Rider App too because that is what causes a surge: more people just opening up the Uber App than the number of available cars!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been reading many accounts from riders and drivers that drivers are only logging on when the surge pricing is on. This is a an excellent tactic. I would suggest that while the drivers are not online, they fire up the Uber Rider App too because that is what causes a surge: more people just opening up the Uber App than the number of available cars!
> View attachment 922


uber loves surge
their 20% cut is also multiplied


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

I look to see where every passenger is going on waybill and weigh whether it is in my financial interest to give them a ride.

If the passenger has not entered a destination, I send a text asking them their destination.

If the ride is not in my interest I send them this text:

" Due to ubers new rates, this fare is not worth this driver's auto depreciation, time, and gas. I will cancel this request at no charge. Please request another car. uber on!!!"

One idiot called enraged that I wouldnt drive him someplace in my car for no money and said he was going to complain to uber.

My response: " I don't give a shit. Have a nice day."

The nerve to demand a ride in my car, with my gas, on my insurance........for 4 dollars.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I love it! Straight to the point with valid reasons to say NO to the rider. Waaaaaaaaaaaa im going to tell mommy (Uber) on you! Self entitlement ******bags!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I look to see where every passenger is going on waybill and weigh whether it is in my financial interest to give them a ride.
> 
> If the passenger has not entered a destination, I send a text asking them their destination.
> 
> ...


As much as I am sympathetic to your sentiments, such a reply to a rider is inappropriate, no matter how unfair you percieve, however rightly, that Uber isn't giving you a fair deal. The fight is between you and Uber, the customers are innocent. If a fair is advertised, and you accept it as a condition of you providing services to uber, then you should honor it, with a smile. If you don't like the arrangement, then duke it out with Uber, not the customer. It's not right.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Biggest Danger Is Its Business Model, Not Bad PR*
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/the-peril-to-uber-is-its-business-model-not-bad-pr/

Please take a moment to add your opinion to the comments section of news articles. Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Uber must be stopped*

*http://www.salon.com/2014/08/31/why_uber_must_be_stopped/*


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Uber is trying to become the Wal-Mart of this business. No competition = consumers lose.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> As much as I am sympathetic to your sentiments, such a reply to a rider is inappropriate, no matter how unfair you percieve, however rightly, that Uber isn't giving you a fair deal. The fight is between you and Uber, the customers are innocent. If a fair is advertised, and you accept it as a condition of you providing services to uber, then you should honor it, with a smile. If you don't like the arrangement, then duke it out with Uber, not the customer. It's not right.


Fwankly is merely asserting what true rideshare is defined as.

That is a Driver offers seats in their car to people heading The drivers way, at the driver's convenience. Its got to suit the person who has the most capital invested in the transaction.

Riders are Hitchhikers with an App, you wouldn't turn 180 degrees and break your journey. ? (Unless she looked like Elle MacPherson!)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Why Uber must be stopped*
> 
> *http://www.salon.com/2014/08/31/why_uber_must_be_stopped/*


I don't agree with the article. Uber should be improve it's methods, not stopped.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Fwankly is merely asserting what true rideshare is defined as.
> 
> That is a Driver offers seats in their car to people heading The drivers way, at the driver's convenience. Its got to suit the person who has the most capital invested in the transaction.
> 
> Riders are Hitchhikers with an App, you wouldn't turn 180 degrees and break your journey. ? (Unless she looked like Elle MacPherson!)


I believe if Uber really wants to claim "rideshare", it will have to do away with the 85% acceptance rate requirment, since, in my view, any acceptance rate requirement conflicts with the concept.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I believe if Uber really wants to claim "rideshare", it will have to do away with the 85% acceptance rate requirment, since, in my view, any acceptance rate requirement conflicts with the concept.


UBER should value every one of those rejects - and allow destinations to be offered when a driver updates his status as "finishing shift". At that point the driver gets to cherry-pick a job going homeward bound. Then as soon as the job is over the App shuts down and doesn't start for another 10 hours.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Requesting rides and then texting the accepting driver about the Work Stoppage Action is being discussed in the thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberx-on-strike.1905/
> Uber can easily monitor what's being texted on the UberPhone. Uber will catch on that Work Stoppage drivers, are requesting rides, then texting the accepting driver to inform them about the Work Stoppage! Obviously Uber has all your rider account info and will easily correlate that with your driver account! This will result in getting summarily deactivated from the Uber platform!
> Raise awareness of this forum in the media by posting links to this forum in comments, tweet to other drivers and your cities Twitter accounts, post on reddit etc. But PLEASE GET ANONYMOUS ACCOUNTS for your activities.


Every phone call or text I get from Uber passengers go directly to my personal cell phone. I don't care because I have unlimited talk and text, but I didn't know the Uber phone even allowed texting, much less calls. Especially since the message icon doesn't even show on mine. I don't know if the phone works or not. Guess I will give it a try. Nope, phone calls not allowed. But I'm going to pay $40 per month to use the app, huh?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Going back to the topic I had a thought today that drivers can spread the word about this forum via waze, I see a bunch of waze icons around all the time and you can send a message to nearby wazers quite a few of who will be drivers. But any kind of attention is good right, even if they are not drivers but riders maybe they'll check it out as well


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been reading many accounts from riders and drivers that drivers are only logging on when the surge pricing is on. This is a an excellent tactic. I would suggest that while the drivers are not online, they fire up the Uber Rider App too because that is what causes a surge: more people just opening up the Uber App than the number of available cars!
> View attachment 922


Hey, this is pretty interesting.
We can cry all day long, Uber doesn't care.
But if the customers start crying things might change.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

We could use that to attract more drivers here and maybe follow Seattle's steps to at least strike for educating people of what's going on. Uber is already starting to lose some customers once they find out about its dirty practices.

There are 2 options for messaging through wAze, you can do either general message that users nearby may see and look, or target the user icons around individually. 

I've been doing it today in busy places in between pings, just copy paste the link


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Defends Slashing Drivers' Rates Amid LA Protest*

*http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014...shing-drivers-rates-amid-la-protest/#comments*


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

#OrlandoNeedsUber
Hi Yuri,

Orlando has a set of outdated transportation regulations designed to protect the taxi monopoly, and this coming Monday, the city will kick off the process of re-evaluating these regulations at a workshop that is open to the public.

You can be sure that the taxi monopoly will be well-represented, fighting so they profit from special protections rather than better service. Instead of improving and innovating, they'll be asking the city to keep their monopoly alive by subjecting ridesharing to *minimum fares *and *minimum wait times*, ensuring it is illegal for your customers to get a ride _too quickly_ and _too affordably_.

*ORLANDO NEEDS YOUR HELP! Come to City Hall on Monday and make your presence felt.*

If you think people should be allowed to choose Uber's lower prices and safer, more reliable rides, then come out to stand up for your rights. Our best-in-class insurance policies, industry-leading background checks, and overall higher quality experience make Uber the safest ride on the road.

*WHO: *Uber advocates like you!
*WHAT: *Attend the workshop to show your support for Uber in Orlando 
*WHEN: *10am, Monday September 8th
*WHERE: *City Council Chambers, 2nd floor, City Hall (400 S. Orange Ave.)
*RSVP:* Let us know you're coming!

Please be aware that in a government building, you'll need to allow for a few minutes to go through metal detectors, have bags checked, etc. Get there early so Big Taxi doesn't get the best seats!

Uber on,
The Uber Orlando Operations Team


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Going back to the topic I had a thought today that drivers can spread the word about this forum via waze, I see a bunch of waze icons around all the time and you can send a message to nearby wazers quite a few of who will be drivers. But any kind of attention is good right, even if they are not drivers but riders maybe they'll check it out as well


BRILLIANT!!!!!!!

@UberGirl start a new thread with your idea. This is great


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Police: Uber driver pulled gun, threatened to kill valet*
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/loca...-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/?nmredir=true


Oh My


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> I only work for lyft now, my plan was to make more money to buy a newer car so that I can work with uber too (my car is 2001) , but I changed my mind now as I see they are being very greedy !
> 
> I agree with you %100, if I was working with uber I would surely join the strike, this is very unacceptable. I wouldn't work at all for $0.90/mile.
> 
> ...


Rates here are $2.50/base - $1.40/mile - .30/minute. I guess I've got it 'good' by Uber standards. Of course I get very few rides and no surge, so I guess they had to throw me a bone, on a string, so they can pull it away later.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment is now closed. As you can see, of the 84 members who cast votes, an overwhelming majority were in favor of Drivers taking some action to reverse this Race To Bottom price cuts.

Now it's upto the Divers to come together, organize at local and national level to decide on the course of future action. Keep in mind that NYC UberBLACK & SUV Drivers' protests, and the resulting BAD PRESS, led to Uber reversing Policy in less than 10 days. So Uber CAN BE FORCED to reverse policy changes by Drivers Uniting In Action.

*Drivers are an Asset and shouldn't be treated as a Disposable Commodity!*


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

My name is real - my profile is me - I am quite searchable on the www

I am going to do something that will hurt Uber here - then I will come to US to do more to hurt them a whole lot more there

You figure how to contact me once you see it unfold I will be glad to help you organise and identify the very best methodology to achieve your aim - (probably close to mine? - either Uber becomes like 1000 times more ethical and transparent (not much chance in my view) OR Uber suffers and eventually someone else comes along, takes their entire opportunity and Uber crashes... my view - totally achievable and globally... I reckon 6-8 months before Uber sees this and by then it will (yes WILL) be too late...

Result - drivers all make a bit ore, treated with 100 X more dignity and respect and clients are better off too but yes pay more which directly correlates to regulatory costs which are quite frankly an inevitability...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Opinion: Why Edmonton should embrace services like Uber*
> 
> *http://www.edmontonjournal.com/opinion/Opinion Edmonton should embrace services like Uber/10189243/story.html*


Yes great story about the Uber original proposition...

Uber X though isa departure from that and is what enable Uber to bring the prices down and many drivers just don't see it - the way it will play out is that the X drivers will lose the most... They are brought in under the guise of shiny trinkets and false promises to be only let down and hooked for a time long enough for Uber to get the next lot on boarded...

The original philosophy (which they had no intention of sticking to) was a real business. One of improvement and betterment for all - now it is all just a case of Uber-greed... plain and simple...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Russell said:


> Yes great story about the Uber original proposition...
> 
> Uber X though isa departure from that and is what enable Uber to bring the prices down and many drivers just don't see it - the way it will play out is that the X drivers will lose the most... They are brought in under the guise of shiny trinkets and false promises to be only let down and hooked for a time long enough for Uber to get the next lot on boarded...
> 
> The original philosophy (which they had no intention of sticking to) was a real business. One of improvement and betterment for all - now it is all just a case of Uber-greed... plain and simple...


Russell what's with all this hyperbole in all your posts...would you mind coming down to realm of possibility and practicality, please! 
Your posts are getting to be unreadable at this juncture, I'm sorry if my frankness offends you!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

No - you are quite right - No context and the wrong place - apologies - I shall desist and actually log out - then no more offending 

Phew...

Sleep beckons...

Maybe just too manic a mind after too many longggg days and nights...

Apologies to all...

Ciao


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Chi1cabby, Russell and others. I can't find a post that I read yesterday. The poster recalled a ride from an Uber investor who talked a little about Uber's valuation and shared some reported Uber revenue for San Francisco and New York. Something like Uber's share was $300 mil for the Bay Area and $400 mil for NYC. Something like that. I am trying to get a handle on the big picture. Can someone send me in the right direction?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Save screen shots if you think a post will be removed - email me direct [email protected]

Lol if this site goes down


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Russell said:


> Save screen shots if you think a post will be removed - email me direct [email protected]
> 
> Lol if this site goes down


Kinda looks like that you are just here to seek out recruits for your mysterious master plan. If what you have to offer to the drivers is meritorious, why not share it openly for everyone to see and gauge, Russell?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

What like a dozen??? Doubt that? 

Wrong direction you are on I'm afraid


----------

